# MartialTalk Tee Shirts Now available for Pre-Order



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2008)

MartialTalk Tee Shirts Now available for Pre-Order
See this post for details
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=996783


----------

